
Transcript of Mark Zuckerberg and Yuval Noah Harari Podcast (April 26, 2019) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://fbnewsroomus.files.wordpress.com/2019/04/transcript_-marks-personal-challenge-yuval-noah-harari.pdf
======
bookofjoe
Listen here: [https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/tech-society-with-
mark...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/tech-society-with-mark-
zuckerberg/id1460731098)

------
julienreszka
Where can I find an html

